# Home at last!



## Vertigo (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally found a forum that meets my needs. I am looking forward to reading many threads and referencing the forum for future kit builds with my son. I have had an interest in WWI WWII aviation for many years and have started my own on-line business selling collectibles on the internet. I had the opportunity to be around when they found a P-47 on a beach in North Carolina after a storm back in 2002. I'll post pictures and the article some time. Thanks for making a nice forum like this!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard. Looking forward to your participation.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to one of the best IMHO WW2 sites there is, enjoy, have fun, banter and cruise the manuals and tech sections to your hearts desire


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to the best bunch of guys ( and guyettes!) I've known, next to former Airborne mates, in all my life.
BTW, 'some' of us are trying to teach you ex-Colonials how to converse correctly, don't you know, what!?
So, a jolly good welcome from England, and one hopes one enjoys the forum. Oh, and beware of our Swettish member ... he hasn't had any medication for some time .......


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 31, 2012)

Airframe, which Sweetish member is that?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 31, 2012)

He would be referring to Lucky13. The Swede who lives in Scotland. And welcome to the asylum sir.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome from Poland!


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2012)

To balance the stem of anglo-saxon banter we get here from our friends in Blighty, G'day mate! Pull up a piece of carpet, crack a tinny, and kick back with the best buch of blokes (and sheilas - sometimes one and the same when Lucky's wearing his kilt) a bloke could wish to meet!

Looking forward to your input too, sure we'll learn alot from you aswell.

Evan


----------



## imalko (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## mikewint (Apr 1, 2012)

Aye Guvner, cheerios and all that bloody rot. Pull up a banger and have a seat on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome from Down under mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 2, 2012)

G'day mate, welcome from the land down under, look forward to some of your input.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 2, 2012)

And from the mountains of W.N.C., Welcome!
Don't let all the limeys and diggers throw you, there's plenty of us 'mericans here!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks y'all for the warm welcome!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome neighbor... Mein Gott in Himmel! Meatloaf got a new look! I wonder if he's changed his name to the Blue Ridge Kaiser?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> And from the mountains of W.N.C., Welcome!
> Don't let all the limeys and diggers throw you, there's plenty of us 'mericans here!



Sup cuz! he be sportin' da truth on ya. And how the frickin blazes did I miss this thread, yo! Welcome to the forum and check it out, like, its cool here. Fo shizzle!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 22, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Sup cuz! he be sportin' da truth on ya. And how the frickin blazes did I miss this thread, yo! Welcome to the forum and check it out, like, its cool here. Fo shizzle!


And from the other coast:
Dude, like, what's shakin'?
Kick it for a while and hang with some killer bros....like, way...

(I couldn't resist)


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome aboard Vertigo! If you hear any sneezing, it's Terry ( Airframes ). He's allergic to cats. Makes him come over all funny.


----------



## A4K (Jun 23, 2012)

...Especially 'wild' ones!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 23, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Sup cuz! he be sportin' da truth on ya. And how the frickin blazes did I miss this thread, yo! Welcome to the forum and check it out, like, its cool here. Fo shizzle!


 


GrauGeist said:


> And from the other coast:
> Dude, like, what's shakin'?
> Kick it for a while and hang with some killer bros....like, way...



OMG!  I swear, I'll never hit the edit button again!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello from da beach.... Virginia Beach, that is. Enjoy the place, most of us (who are sane) do....

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2012)

What's this 'sane' thing?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jun 24, 2012)

ccheese said:


> Hello from da beach.... Virginia Beach, that is. Enjoy the place, most of us (*who are sane*) do....
> 
> Charles



Isn't there a low prohibiting false advertising?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 24, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> OMG!  I swear, I'll never hit the edit button again!


Dig-it, daddy-o, Spel chek an I r thru.
(Nope, same look for 30 years or so!...)


----------

